

Visualization: The Richest People In The World - dsr12
http://fastcodesign.com/1671766/infographic-the-richest-people-in-the-world

======
dsr12
Direct link to the Bloomberg site:
<http://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/2013-01-31/aaa>

